# Whole wheat pasta on a cut???



## Uthinkso (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok I was looking at my fitday.com logs from earlier last week. I see that whole wheat pasta has similar to macros to brown rice. Is this an acceptable substitute. Primarily my big carb sources are brown rice and oatmeal.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ok I was looking at my fitday.com logs from earlier last week. I see that whole wheat pasta has similar to macros to brown rice. Is this an acceptable substitute. Primarily my big carb sources are brown rice and oatmeal.



I eat it. Particularly whole wheat whole grain pasta.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't eat it.  Instead I get brown rice pasta.  I don't trust commercial wheat products.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 13, 2007)

I usually keep it to cheat meals while I'm cutting but if your going to do it, try the Barilla Plus. Some added goodies in there.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2007)

ABCs said:


> I usually keep it to cheat meals while I'm cutting but if your going to do it, try the Barilla Plus. Some added goodies in there.




That's the one I usually get. I usually only eat one serving a day about 2 time a week though.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> That's the one I usually get. I usually only eat one serving a day about 2 time a week though.



It's not going to kill you so no worries. Again, on a cut I try to stick to the cleanest carb sources possible so I personally stay away, but it sure the hell isn't going to do much incorporated into a perfect diet.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2007)

ABCs said:


> It's not going to kill you so no worries. Again, on a cut I try to stick to the cleanest carb sources possible so I personally stay away, but it sure the hell isn't going to do much incorporated into a perfect diet.



Well, actually I am trying to bulk a little right now. It's actually incorporated into my daily diet but most days I just have brown rice instead because I prefer it.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Well, actually I am trying to bulk a little right now. It's actually incorporated into my daily diet but most days I just have brown rice instead because I prefer it.



Nice. When I get to the maintenance/bulking phase, I will most definitely get more creative with my food options. Right now it's all about consistency and cleanliness.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I eat oatmeal and brown rice as my two primary carb sources. I am on a cut, and eat pretty damn clean.


----------



## ABCs (Apr 14, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone. I eat oatmeal and brown rice as my two primary carb sources. I am on a cut, and eat pretty damn clean.



Then as us ginzo's like to say, mangia mangia.


----------



## r0dxx (Apr 14, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I don't eat it.  Instead I get brown rice pasta.  I don't trust commercial wheat products.



Is brown rice pasta, a good carb source to eat everyday on a cut?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2007)

Not as good as just brown rice but a few times a week is fine.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a related question. Why does everyone talk about whole wheat pasta when there's whole grain pasta? No one eats white bread or white rice, so why eat white pasta?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2007)

r0dxx said:


> Is brown rice pasta, a good carb source to eat everyday on a cut?



just watch your serving size, as it is easy as hell to overeat pasta.

lentil pasta is pretty good too.


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 15, 2007)

ABCs said:


> Then as us ginzo's like to say, mangia mangia.


si, signore


----------

